# accents clavier qwerty



## thomasHK (15 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai un clavier QWERTY sur mon Ibook. Comment avoir les accents pour ecrire proprement francais?

Merci


----------



## JediMac (15 Mai 2003)

Juste une idée comme ça : tu sélectionnes la bonne langue dans les "préf. système" et ensuite tu utilises l'utilitaires "Touches" pour savoir où sont les touches.


----------



## decoris (18 Mai 2003)

si tu connais par coeur ou elle sont, tu vas dans pref system, et tu choisi de mettre clavier fr et us dans le menu clavier. qd tu écris en fr, tu sélectionnes le clavier fr...
sinon tu selectionnes le clqvier us et tu fqis des fqutes pqrtout8 ;erde&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Onra (18 Mai 2003)

Moi j'utilise la palette de caractères qui se trouve dans le menu de langue de la barre d'état. Si la palette n'y est pas, il faut la sélectionner dans le menu des langues du panneau des préfrences systèmes.


----------



## decoris (18 Mai 2003)

moi aussi j'utilise ça...
quant je travaille dans matlab ou project bulider, je passe en clavier américain avec mon azerty, c'est plus simple pour les chiffres et les {,[, etc...


----------



## saejphi (24 Octobre 2009)

Pour l'accent aigüe j'utilise Alt E suivi de la voyelle à accentuer. Pour l'accent grave je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2009)

accent aigu : alt puis e
accent grave : alt puis touche accent en haut à gauche sous esc
accent circonflexe : alt puis i
_(en bonus, c cédille : alt puis c)_


----------



## simo1968 (28 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ce tuyau


----------

